# Suche kostenlose spiele



## Rebel9 (28. August 2011)

Hallo
also ich habe seit paar wochen ein neuen pc
naürlich hab ich mich von euch beraten lassen
aber jetz habe ich keine spiele also ich suche alles eig
was kostenlos ist aber bitte mit beschreibung wie was wo 
also gta ,strategiespiele,fußball manager,flugsimulator oder auch andere simulator
das wer schön aber auch alles anderre was gut ist und kostenlos probiere ich gerne aus
Bedanke mich im vorraus beu euch Danke danke 
hoffe ihr kennt ein paar spiele Danke


----------



## Kaktus (28. August 2011)

World of Tanks..... google es am Besten.. Panzerspiel in 3D, super geil... super viel Fun


----------



## Rebel9 (28. August 2011)

Danke noch mehr spiele `?


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/5950-sammelthread-kostenlose-spiele.html
Man kann auch ganz schön blind sein.


----------

